# what group tour holidays does your club do?



## BigonaBianchi (17 May 2014)

Does your club organize group riding hols abroad etc? If so where? Also who organizes it and how? Is it the club chairman or just anybody? Do they sort it all out themselves or use a tour operater or travel agent? If so which companies have you used in the past?
Do you go as just club members or do some bring the family as well? Do you prefer to.ride your own bikes abroad or rent one on site?
What time of year is most popular for such tours in your club?
Ta


----------



## BigonaBianchi (21 May 2014)

wow...that many huh lol


----------



## Dave Davenport (21 May 2014)

I organised a short trip to Normandy for nine of us from Sotonia CC last September, I'm just in the process of putting together a similar mini tour for eight this September.
Overnight ferry Portsmouth - St.Malo, two nights in hotels and then the overnight back from Caen; Three days riding / 260 miles.
It's really just a bunch of middle aged blokes pi$$ing it up in Northern France...with bicycles.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido (24 Jun 2014)

Club fav is def Majorca..were staying in the same hotel as Vacansoleil and Sky in Jan few years back!


----------



## TissoT (25 Jun 2014)

daniel_hokkaido said:


> Club fav is def Majorca..were staying in the same hotel as Vacansoleil and Sky in Jan few years back!



What hotel is that ...


----------

